# Begonia Sarawak



## asteroids (Mar 20, 2021)

Really cool iridescent begonia, here are some pics. I’m surprised nobody’s ever mentioned it on here before, specifically in the “iridescent plant” discussions

















edit: speaking of iridescent plant discussions, can we turn this thread into one? There was one many years ago, however I’m not sure all the pictures work now. let me know what u guys think.


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

It's a really cool plant, but it's in the category of absurdly overpriced at this point in time. The plant hobby is bursting with noobs making mortgage payments on beginner plants masquerading as rarities right now, so plants like this are on my backburner until prices return to their pre-gold-prospecting, real-estate-speculating levels. 

It's worth an entry in the iridescent plants thread, in my opinion. There are quite a few Begonia species with gorgeous iridescence. I'd love to name a few, but I'm afraid of driving up the prices.


----------



## asteroids (Mar 20, 2021)

Woodswalker said:


> There are quite a few Begonia species with gorgeous iridescence. I'd love to name a few, but I'm afraid of driving up the prices.


You could post some pics without saying the names😂


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

Sneaky. I'll wait, though.


----------



## brigltjc (Jul 12, 2021)

Beautiful plant. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Harpspiel (Jan 18, 2015)

I have found that trading is the way to go when it comes to expensive Begonias, but of course you have to start with something somewhat “valuable”. And some of the prices do reflect the difficulty or slowness of propagating the plant, like darthvaderiana.

I currently have a ‘Sarawak’ and a lichenora (could be the same species from different locales), both from a trade. I’ll have to wait until they’ve grown to see how the iridescence compares.

Other iridescent begonias:
B. pavonina
B. Taconite (hybrid)
B. metachroa, sort of
B. metallicolor
B. sp ‘Temuyuk’
B. burkillii, dark form
B. tropaeolifolia


----------



## Harpspiel (Jan 18, 2015)

Also, possibly the reason fancy Begonias aren’t listed on here more often is that many of them aren’t well suited for dart frog tanks. The fussier ones don’t want any standing water on their leaves and probably don’t want to be as moist as a tank substrate will usually be.


----------



## asteroids (Mar 20, 2021)

Harpspiel said:


> many of them aren’t well suited for dart frog tanks.


Who would need darts if they got a tank full of amazing plants 😂
Original thread lots of other plants here


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

I really like this fern, Elaphoglossum metallicum. It has a nice blue iridescence if not interrupted by hairs.


----------

